# I guess I'll Voice It...



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I know it was never mentioned before, but I think all us Mav-maniacs beleived we were going to land Keon Clark as the sleeper of the summer. Well Our new biggest rivals beat us to the punch. We all know we dont want Reshard Lewis. He doesnt fit in and he doesnt add to our defence. But is it possible...concievable...That Cuban could be working out a deal on the hush with Mike Kandi? What would that aqusition be like?

Nash?Van Exel
Finley/Griffin
Dirk/Najera
LaFreantz/Eschmeyer
Kandi-Man/Bradley

Ladies and Gentlemen...2002-2003 NBA Champions. The Big-D is one step closer to having a championship in every sport. ( Those @!#@ Texas Rangers)


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

i would love to see us get kandi. that guy can play. and then we won't have to see so much of esch and bradley. :yes: he would help us out so much.


----------



## Mister (Jul 17, 2002)

what about Alonzo Morning, according to some mediareports Cuban tries to get him to the Mavs, IMO he would be a perfect fit for Dallas.

The Question is what the Heat want in exchange.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

Unless Kandi improves a whole lot I would rather keep LaFrentz if I were Mark Cuban.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Are you not a little worried about how Kandi has a very low 40% shooting percentage for a majority of the season?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Kandi really showed improvement - "when" he got to play alongside a true post up pf - Brand! Until Brand arrived in Clipperland, Kandi was called a "bust" & people thought there was no hope for the guy.

I wonder if a TRUE team defensive guru would be the order of the day for Dallas?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Or lets ship the rights to Wang along with Wahad to G.S. for Fortson. Theres a guy who is WAY underated. Check his stats out.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I know it was never mentioned before, but I think all us Mav-maniacs beleived we were going to land Keon Clark as the sleeper of the summer. Well Our new biggest rivals beat us to the punch. We all know we dont want Reshard Lewis. He doesnt fit in and he doesnt add to our defence. But is it possible...concievable...That Cuban could be working out a deal on the hush with Mike Kandi? What would that aqusition be like?
> 
> Nash?Van Exel
> ...



The Cowboys arent going anywhere for a while


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Or lets ship the rights to Wang along with Wahad to G.S. for Fortson. Theres a guy who is WAY underated. Check his stats out.


haha check the date on this post. Am I a genius or what!!!

8-23-2002 was the dat I believe.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*good one*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> haha check the date on this post. Am I a genius or what!!!
> ...


I was planning to type something along the lines of "what the hell is that roster ?"


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

But you didn't say anything about Jamison tho...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> But you didn't say anything about Jamison tho...


:laugh: 
yeah right, if I had said anything like that back then I woulda probably been banned from the board for sheer stupidity!

"Why would G.S. trade thier best player you idiot. Unless they got Dirk in return there is no way they make any trade with Dallas for Jamison! Is there a moderator about? This Drag guy is starting stuff!!!"

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


:laugh: 
True... true... And they would of dogged NVE saying he isn't worth Fortson, let alone Jamison....


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> haha check the date on this post. Am I a genius or what!!!
> ...


I don't know about "genius" - but it is interesting to see that in light of the present team roster.

OT: I liked seeing Walker make that 3 to tie the game last night. Too bad we lost in ot.:sigh:


----------

